# Tans vs Foxes



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

Whats the difference? The fact that belly color is orange for tans, and white for foxes?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, there's also a genetic difference. 

Tans are a^t/a^t or a^t/*, foxes are a^t/a^t c^ch/c^ch or a^t/a c^ch/c^ch.
Tan is recognised in all standard colours, Fox is recognised in all self and silver ticked colours.

You can read more here: www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/tans.html and here: http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/foxes.html


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

I love those beige fox  are they in the US?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

All you need for beige fox is ce and at, both of which we've got in the US. I don't know anybody breeding for them, but the parts are there.


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

I know you get at from tans, but what about ce? which colors have that gene?


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

mousefan said:


> I know you get at from tans, but what about ce? which colors have that gene?


Black eyed siamese (ch/ce), beige (ce/ce), cream/bone (ce/c) or mock chocolate (cch/ce) just to name a few


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

I'll probably use a Siamese


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

mousefan said:


> I'll probably use a Siamese


Black eyed siamese, not a standard siamese seal point.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

In the US, we call those colorpoint beige (ch/ce). You will have some trouble getting the thoroughly white belly on a beige mouse, but that's the fun of the chase, right?


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

Yep, it's always fun to strive to fix type


----------

